# 95 Altima Stereo turns off when headlights on



## vital15 (Sep 9, 2004)

In my 95 Altima, I have a stock tape player stereo. When I turn the headlights on, the stereo shuts off immediately. Has anyone heard of this problem? Any advice? Do you think getting a new aftermarket stereo would solve it?

thanks


----------

